

DNA seen through the eyes of a coder  - marbu
http://ds9a.nl/amazing-dna/

======
clueless123
As a coder this is a fascinating read, but since this is the internet I am
dying to hear from more educated readers on how close to reality it is.(that
_is_ why I hang around here) any takers?

------
Patient0
I first encountered the term "intron" when reading about Quines:
<http://www.madore.org/~david/computers/quine.html>

which made me wonder if "introns" in DNA are similar. After all, DNA can also
be viewed as a "program" that prints its own source code out...

------
aerique
Whoa, what an interesting read for the uninitiated! And considering the page
has already been up for many years I'm surprised I hadn't come across it
before.

Especially the chapters "Holy Code" and "Makefile" contained information I
never expected.

Thanks for the link although it looks like it will not hit the front page.

------
thespin
Bert, you forgot epigenetics, specifically methylation.

Or maybe that was intentional, since technically this is "code" that is passed
outside of DNA.

But it forms a significant and mysterious part of the "final program". Not to
be ignored.

